# Moving Outlook to another computer



## kylake (Mar 17, 1999)

At work I have to move to another computer from my present one that is leaving as the lease runs out.
I have moved most of the stuff via usb flash drive......other stuff like the Remedy ticket system I can get set up okay.
The only thing that has me concerned is moving all my mail and mail folders to the new machine. I need to move everything folders, contacts, calender, all mail, archive...etc...everything. HELP........please!

I have done a little research and I am sure the SA or somebody would help but I really don't want to seem to dumb.......stupid.......helpless.
If I do this:


J Potts said:


> Here's how to find out which .PST file is the correct one(s). Go into your control panel and then go into your mail settings (under the 'classic view' it's simply called mail). Click on the Data Files button. Next, select the file that has the comment 'mail delivery location' and then click on the Open Folder button. This will give you the exact file and location on your drive. Copy that file to the other/new computer. On the new computer you can simply do an import - In Outlook click on File and then Import and Export. Next, select import from another program or file and click next. Next, scroll down the list and select Personal Folder File (.PST) and click next. In this next screen you will need to browse for your saved .PST file, select it, and then click next and keep following the prompts. This will pull in all you email and contacts.


Will it work.......I see two files for Outlook, one for Outlook and one for Outlook archive.
If I do the above and I copy both of these files to a flash drive and load to the other computer and then import into the new Outlook mail will I have everything (folder, mail, contacts and all) I had in the old mail??

Thanks in advance for your help,

Larry


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

copy the files to the directory you see in outlook...go to tools/options/Mail setup/Data files ( same as in control panel as described above)...if it's not listed use ADD to add it, and you may want to remove the default.

You would have saved your self a lot of time if you used the "File and Settings Transfer wizard" ( in system tools)...with both PC's connected to the network.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

If you have customized the settings for the office suite a fair amount and do not use roaming/roving profiles then you could use the "Microsoft Office 2003 Save my settings wizard" which is under "Start Button">>"Microsoft Office">>"Microsoft Office Tools." Why is your system administrator not doing all of this for you? I see you are using Remedy, are you a new help desk analyst?


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

here are a couple of screen shots


----------



## kylake (Mar 17, 1999)

jimr381 said:


> If you have customized the settings for the office suite a fair amount and do not use roaming/roving profiles then you could use the "Microsoft Office 2003 Save my settings wizard" which is under "Start Button">>"Microsoft Office">>"Microsoft Office Tools." Why is your system administrator not doing all of this for you? I see you are using Remedy, are you a new help desk analyst?


Well my new SA is younger age wise and younger than me at the job (I am an old fart in a new field) and I have noticed he surfs the web as much as he does his job. I understand a lot of surfing is necessary to figure out problems and such (but is my space were it is all found LOL). He seems to be bothered by the interuption of doing his job if you ask. 
Someone guessed it right I am a helpdesk employee but I have been there over a year so I guess I am doing something right.

Well from reading the suggestions (which I didn't read before doing) I guess I didn't do it the easiest way but Outlook has been transfered (double mail clients and all). A few glitches.......some how my archive is not loaded. I will work on that tomorrow and just select it alone and try to import to my new computer from the drive I mapped to it and then import to outlook. The thing that killed me the most was I probably had hundreds of auto fill email contacts.....all lost.
I don't see a way to transfer that autofill stuff but I could be missing something.

Jee, I was transfering during lunch.......3 person helpdesk......serving about 40,000.......server problems........it was a bum day. Did I mention there were only 2 people today since the person leaving on Friday left today

Thanks again for all the help and support from everyone.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

The filess settings and transfer wizard only support Outlook Express since it is native to windows, not Outlook. Just copy and then import the outlos.pst file.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

which method did you use to import your contacts? If this is a clean install you should not have any duplicates unless you did it twice, or used 2 different methods....be sure to check the mail folder directory to see how many PST files there are. All your contacts should have been in the PST file.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

I think he is looking for the recently used emails cache file and I do not have the foggiest where that is saved. Also if he is not responsive to questions or helping people out then he should not be in a customer service field. He might manage servers, but in actuality he is also managing the people on the servers as well. With you supporting that number of users I would look to the person that overseas the IT department and look to establish the SA as the one who does this instead of yourself. Why is e-mail being stored on the local PCs instead of the exchange server anyhow? That seems like you as a company are setting yourself up for failure. What if a virus hits your network and gobbles up all the PCs? The pst file that resides locally on each machine will be gone as well.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

I thought he was referring to when you type your email address it automatically starts searching and gives you a small pop up to select the name?

We use Exchange also, but our PST's are store on each PC, it saves server space and network performance I believe. Our Pst files ge backed up ( using Datakeeper).

I would be re-doing the import and clearing all the contacts etc if it did not work properly the first time it will be annoying if you leave in the duplicates.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

I do not see many place that store the PST files locally. I guess it also ties into using OWA and it being left on the server for future access. How many users do you support Ziggy?


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

jimr381 said:


> I do not see many place that store the PST files locally. I guess it also ties into using OWA and it being left on the server for future access. How many users do you support Ziggy?


we're a global company so I think it had to do with performance, I'm not that familiar with how Exchange is setup. I've moved my own outlook a few times, but I'm not Really Helpdesk in that sense...I support our WMS with around 200+ users and do some local development to improve efficiency (Excel/Access/VBA).


----------



## kylake (Mar 17, 1999)

Well, I certainly do appreciate the replies.

I am global also and serve 30 to 40 thousand nationwide...............and I don't have clue on the global but the auto dropdown I lost was on U.S. contacts and just a few (thirty or so) global. Each time I reply to one (or pull them out of the global address book) they are entered anew.

I will gain them back I know we *all *lost them when we upgraded to 2005 exchange server a while back.

I did notice the the file transfer tool mentioned only did Outlook express so it is basically useless for what I was doing. Everything transfered as I mention above, except the archive and the drop-down contacts. I did move the archive today but didn't have time to load it on the new machine but it is in the temp file and ready to go...........WE GOT SLAMMED *again*. Just part of the job and it comes and goes.......I serve many websites (all tied to the same company) ( not porn...LOL) and they are all business so when something goes wrong it is the pits and generates several phone calls.
Just miss the dropdown contact auto fill thing..........I will work though it as I did in the past on the server exchange upgrade. New signature and simple stuff that doesn't transfer....

Thanks again for all the help

It is amazing all the stuff you miss when transferring to another machine.....my old one is still active and I have a mapped drive so I just add the stuff as I notice it is missing..LOL


----------

